# آيـــــات مـــطــــمــئـــنــه للامــــتــحــانــات



## عادل نسيم (18 مايو 2010)

_أختي كاندى_
_فعلاً آيات مطمئنة ومشجعة وقت الإمتحنات وسبب بركة للممتحنين _





بالنجاح والتوفيق لمن يحفظها ويستخدمها وقت الإمتحان


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا أحتنا الغاليهللآيات الرائعه الرب يبارككم


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _أختي كاندى_
> _فعلاً آيات مطمئنة ومشجعة وقت الإمتحنات وسبب بركة للممتحنين _
> 
> 
> ...



امين 


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 
 
  ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أحتنا الغاليهللآيات الرائعه الرب يبارككم



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## jojo_angelic (27 يوليو 2010)

> هل يستحيل على الرب شي؟ (تك 14 : 18)


    آيـات جميــلة جــدا ولكــل الاوقـــات 
         شكراااااااااا ليــــك أخــت كاندي


----------



## نغم (3 أغسطس 2010)

*جزيل الشكر للموضوع الروعة والرب يبارك خدمتك فعلا كل طالب محتاج هذه الايات وخاصة انه السنة الدراسية على الابواب الف شكر لخدمتك الرائعة *
*كما اتمنى لو يثبت الموضوع للتشجيع والتعزية* *ولمدى اهميته للطلاب المؤمنين*
وشكرا


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> آيـات جميــلة جــدا ولكــل الاوقـــات
> شكراااااااااا ليــــك أخــت كاندي


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> *جزيل الشكر للموضوع الروعة والرب يبارك خدمتك فعلا كل طالب محتاج هذه الايات وخاصة انه السنة الدراسية على الابواب الف شكر لخدمتك الرائعة *
> *كما اتمنى لو يثبت الموضوع للتشجيع والتعزية* *ولمدى اهميته للطلاب المؤمنين*
> وشكرا



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------

